# Kegans Omega Imperial Longbow At work



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Here a short video of me shooting Kegans new Imperial Longbow http://s806.photobucket.com/user/Kyle_Fatzinger/media/omegapicsandvids030_zps7e2f5a2f.mp4.html


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice looking bow, I really like the recurve style grips on longbows. Added mass to riser is also a plus for me. Looks like he has fixed the few issues I had with the original Omega. I may just have to give one of these a try. Nice Kegan.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I must say you have excellent form. I think the harshness of the sound is caused in part by the cameral and in part from shooting 3 under. In my experience with any bow I've ever owned they were louder 3 under than split and I'm talking about a couple dozen different bows.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

+1 on your form, great work.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

centershot said:


> Nice looking bow, I really like the recurve style grips on longbows. Added mass to riser is also a plus for me. Looks like he has fixed the few issues I had with the original Omega. I may just have to give one of these a try. Nice Kegan.


 kegan's still working on this design also.He wants some feed back from me. Not real sure what to tell him.The bow is shooting great.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

reddogge said:


> I must say you have excellent form. I think the harshness of the sound is caused in part by the cameral and in part from shooting 3 under. In my experience with any bow I've ever owned they were louder 3 under than split and I'm talking about a couple dozen different bows.


 I agree with you.Three under is louder. I have had some sound a lot worse than others. I did bare shaft tune after the vid. Normally, im 1/2 to 7/8 nock height.I always start at 5/8. Im finding it hard to believe that this bow is 1/4 inch above center. Arrows are grouping and sounds alot better to me. I also raised the brace to 7 1/4. I'm done tuning. The rest is up to me.
And thanks for kind words,Sir.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

How do you view the video? I click on the link and have the picture of the bow.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I really like the profile of Kegan's bows, the Omega has a racy look, your Imperial is a little more elegant. Sure looks like a winner from here.

It's hard to tell on the noise. I don't think it sounds loud, I listened a couple times and tried to compare to the ambient noise. You are also getting some sound reinforcement from the fence behind you and that skews things.

Thanks for the review...:thumbs_up


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

NICE bow!! Also nice form, nice group and nice camo bow/arrow stand. Thanx for making the vid short and to the point...I was able to watch it twice.

The drawn profile of the bow looks very good. More tuning and I bet things just get better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Arron said:


> How do you view the video? I click on the link and have the picture of the bow.


It should just open for you.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Easykeeper said:


> I really like the profile of Kegan's bows, the Omega has a racy look, your Imperial is a little more elegant. Sure looks like a winner from here.
> 
> It's hard to tell on the noise. I don't think it sounds loud, I listened a couple times and tried to compare to the ambient noise. You are also getting some sound reinforcement from the fence behind you and that skews things.
> 
> Thanks for the review...:thumbs_up


I think your right Easy. The fench has got to go:laugh: Im done tuning.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

wseward said:


> NICE bow!! Also nice form, nice group and nice camo bow/arrow stand. Thanx for making the vid short and to the point...I was able to watch it twice.
> 
> The drawn profile of the bow looks very good. More tuning and I bet things just get better. Please keep us posted.


Thanks! The limbs bend so easy. Its a nice change from shooting my other bows.


----------



## JBowdelta (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the vid. I like the looks of this new bow. Not so radical and more classical but still hybrid limbs. How does it compare to say the Falco Force. Smooth draw? Does it have much handshock? NFAA legal? Please post a full picture of the bow profile.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

fatzboys said:


> Here a short video of me shooting Kegans new Imperial Longbow http://s806.photobucket.com/user/Kyle_Fatzinger/media/omegapicsandvids030_zps7e2f5a2f.mp4.html


I noticed a click on release with your bow as well as mine that I don't hear while shooting. I was curious about that and maybe the mic of the video is more sensitive than 6 decade old ears.... I moved my silencers down a little on my bow to see if that makes a difference. Like Ray... you need to raise your camera so we can see where you're going rather than how you got there... :grin: Nice form in my opinion and a really cool stand that you put together.. thanks for the idea... :thumbs_up


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice bow nice shooting 

If I may 

Next time turn the phone sideways to video 

You will get a better video


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

So....Kyle...keep it warmed up and safe cause...you know I'm going to drop by sometime this week to shoot that puppy! 

And just as a well deserved plug for Kegan here?...I was on the phone with fatzboys here this evening and in speaking about his new Kegan Imperial?...(and threatening him about me coming over right after work to shoot it)....Kyle told me that the draw cycle and limb reaction reminded him of Mooses 21st Edge (that all three of us owned and two of us twice! LOL!)...and when he told me that?...I was like...

"wow...now I gotta shoot this bow and kudo's to Kegan for nailing what sounds like a 21st level winner performance wise."

yep....that's what went through my mind. 

and Kyle?...as per usual?...stellar rock solid form...well done sir!


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> I noticed a click on release with your bow as well as mine that I don't hear while shooting. I was curious about that and maybe the mic of the video is more sensitive than 6 decade old ears.... I moved my silencers down a little on my bow to see if that makes a difference. Like Ray... you need to raise your camera so we can see where you're going rather than how you got there... :grin: Nice form in my opinion and a really cool stand that you put together.. thanks for the idea... :thumbs_up


I here all my bows when im shooting. I think its a combination of the fence, and tuning skills. I don't tinker with the the set up once I feel its good. I'll write down brace and nock height. I will check that if things are getting bad.I mess more with stance,grip, backtension,ect. I think if I was hunting again I would try harder.
In the past,Ive had my son shoot them so I could listen,and its not as bad. 
Good idea with the camera. If I do another one someday ill do that.
As far as the stand. I made it at work when it was raining one day. All scrap pvc pieces. I did buy the paint however. It keeps the bow off the ground.And the arrows together. I needed something.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

JParanee said:


> Nice bow nice shooting
> 
> If I may
> 
> ...


Yes Sir , I will try that. Thank you!


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> So....Kyle...keep it warmed up and safe cause...you know I'm going to drop by sometime this week to shoot that puppy!
> 
> And just as a well deserved plug for Kegan here?...I was on the phone with fatzboys here this evening and in speaking about his new Kegan Imperial?...(and threatening him about me coming over right after work to shoot it)....Kyle told me that the draw cycle and limb reaction reminded him of Mooses 21st Edge (that all three of us owned and two of us twice! LOL!)...and when he told me that?...I was like...
> 
> ...


I'll be here all week. c'mon over


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Heres a couple close ups.I like how the grain looks on the palm side of the grip.It also has a huge site window which I find is a plus.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying it! For those interested in their own, give me a little time- #2 had a few issues that I wasn't happy with so I'm tinkering to smooth out the design and make it truly tournament legal.

I won't stop until it's perfect!


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Grantmac and others were talking One Design class...could this bow be that One Design model? Looks to me to be a VERY good candidate.

Simple as buy a Omega Imperial and post your 20 yard 300 score here on the Internet?


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Keegan's bows are awesome! I just got into traditional archery and picked up an omega delta longbow of his and I absolutely love the bow! I hope to kill a deer with it in the fall! His customer service is awesome! I'm a customer for life!


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any new info?
Any other shooters get one.
I'm on the edge and just wanting to hear some more reviews opinions


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Cladinator (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice shooting. 
I think the sound of that bow is awesome.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Cant say much more then great bow and great bowyer to work with.


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful. What color stain is that? Brian


----------



## catboat (Aug 9, 2013)

One thing to try to reduce the noise is to place a strip of furniture pad/felt (~ 1/2" -5/8" wide x 3" long) near the end of the limbs-on the string side. I think the string is slapping against the limb. The felt pad would serve as a cushion between the string and the limb.

You may want to try increasing brace height (twist your bow string 5-10 revolutions). This may give just a bit more space between teh bowstring and the limb (allow more "recoil room" for the bowstring to vibrate and end its forward motion without slapping against the limb.

If that doesn't work, you may need to take some reflex out of the limb end-to allow forward string movement without limb slap.

All these comments may be totally wrong IF bowstring / limb slap isn't the problem. I am interested in this bow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

catboat said:


> One thing to try to reduce the noise is to place a strip of furniture pad/felt (~ 1/2" -5/8" wide x 3" long) near the end of the limbs-on the string side. I think the string is slapping against the limb. The felt pad would serve as a cushion between the string and the limb.
> 
> You may want to try increasing brace height (twist your bow string 5-10 revolutions). This may give just a bit more space between teh bowstring and the limb (allow more "recoil room" for the bowstring to vibrate and end its forward motion without slapping against the limb.
> 
> ...


Limb slap is not an issue with the Imperial design so long as the BH is within specs. However they do get noisy if you run the BH too high.

-Grant


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Brianlocal3 said:


> Any new info?
> Any other shooters get one.
> I'm on the edge and just wanting to hear some more reviews opinions


Brian, 

I guess I didn't convince you at Trad Worlds??? LOL! I was shooting the Omega Original at IBO Trad Worlds 2014, Kegan shot the Imperial, I think we finished 1 point apart so both bows are shooters. I find the Original to be smoother at the back end of the draw, quieter, and bit faster. The Imperial is much more behaved, with a nice bow reaction after the shot. Its really tough to choose because they are both great bows. Either bow would be good to shoot targets or hunt with, however, if I'm using it primarily to hunt I'd go with the Original, and if you want a smooth, well behaved target shooter I'd go with the Imperial. Honestly, I currently have 3 Original's, 1 Imperial, and 1 Delta 3 piece...I've sold every other wood bow I've owned. Got a few of metal ILF risers, but they collect a lot of dust most of the time. 

Also, if I remember you have a shorter draw length. The Imperial has a larger/longer riser and shorter working limbs so I think that may work better for a shorter draw.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

A low nock height works good for me with all my bows, around 1/4", and that's where the nock height is on my Omega.

ken.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

grantmac said:


> Limb slap is not an issue with the Imperial design so long as the BH is within specs. However they do get noisy if you run the BH too high.
> 
> -Grant


Explain that to me?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> Explain that to me?


The design doesn't run the string close enough to the limb for slap to be a problem and when run at the correct BH the vertical stability keeps that from being a problem. Run it too high and the limbs start getting very floppy at brace which created noticeable vibration with mine.

-Grant


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

grantmac said:


> The design doesn't run the string close enough to the limb for slap to be a problem and when run at the correct BH the vertical stability keeps that from being a problem. Run it too high and the limbs start getting very floppy at brace which created noticeable vibration with mine.
> 
> -Grant


Mahalo.... (thank you)! I've never really run into that, probably because I use an aggressive silencer on my strings. Some notice a high brace height to "weaken" an arrow, and I raise my brace height till it feels right and is quiet... hard to weaken hickory.... :laugh:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It's designed around a 6-6.5" bh and going higher just slows them down. They have pretty high tension at brace and I think the higher brace pushes that tension past optimum which lead to some high frequency vibration.
I don't tune with silencers, those go on later.

Grant


----------

